# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Bouzouki case

## mattdooman

I am getting a johnson MA-400 bouzouki which does not come with a hardshell case. Are proper legnth banjo cases good enough?

----------


## Fretbear

Could be, or a classical guitar case can be an almost perfect fit as well, and often easier to locate at a music store. You might have to mess with the accessory compartment if it is in the way.

----------


## Jim Baker

My son had a zouk built by Jack Spira. It came in a banjo case. Fits very nicely.

----------

